# decoracion matricula con leds



## kañitacs (Dic 22, 2007)

soy camionero y como todos en general llevo una matricula en el cristal con mi indicativo.

me gustaria ponerle a cada letra diodos led para que se vea por la noche la tension es de 24v.
pero no se calcular cada letra los que puede llevar me podeis ayudar .

gracias de antemano


----------



## pepechip (Dic 22, 2007)

hola.

ponle a cada letra el numero de led que quieras, y luego nos dices cada letra el numero de led que lleva.


----------



## ciri (Dic 22, 2007)

Más o menos calculando 3v por cada led, y una resistencia en serie de 220ohm, podría andar bien..

Es decir, colocas tantas ramas en paralelo como necesites de 8 led en serie..


----------



## bactering (Dic 23, 2007)

La tensión del led varía con el modelo. Tiene que indicar que modelo de led. No creo que la benemérita le haga mucha gracia que le pongas luces de alta luminosidad para ello.

Saludos

(Busca "ojo de pez" en el foro, igual te da alguna que otra idea)
Buena ruta!


----------



## kañitacs (Dic 28, 2007)

gracyas a todos por vuestra ayuda los leds son de 5mM


----------



## ciri (Dic 28, 2007)

Es par comprar pero dan algo de información..

http://www.electrocomponentes.com/catalogo_visualiza_rubro.php?fam_id=49


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2007)

hola, ya que juntan leds y patente no se les ocurrio ponerle a un par de letras varios leds IR en forma continua o por pulsos , pero no siguiendo la forma de la letra sino que para encandilarla.

el tema es que , a la luz de el ojo humano esos leds no interfieren en la lectura de la chapa, no afectan a la visibilidad.
pero si les quieren sacar una foto para multa de esas automaticas que son tan cuestionables    si la camara es infrarroja entonces los leds encandilaran a esas letras inutilizando la foto.

yo no tengo auto ni tengo una de esas camaras de fotos para probar a ver si funciona , por eso les tiro esto solo como idea.

se que por ejemplo el Tx IR de cualquier TV si lo apuntamos a una camara  de CCTV es visible en el monitor la luz IR.

saludos


----------

